# Aplause herausfiltern



## ZeRoSzK (14. März 2004)

Hi! ich möchte gerne aus einer mp3 bzw wav datei den aplause herausnhemen! da ich das lied für einen vorführung bei einer silberhochzeit brauche! kann mir jemand helfen vielen dank im voraus!


----------



## Frumpy (15. März 2004)

Jo hi....

besorg dir das Programm Samplitude von Magix. Bei mir löste der Aspekt das das Programm von Magix ist erstmal ne Gänsehaut aus weil ich von der Firma angesichts des Musik Makers nich so überzeugt war aber Saplitude ist echt gut. Dort kannst du alle Arten von geräuschen aus Wav dateien rausfiltern indem du eine Probe des Störgeräusches seperat als wave aufnimmst und und diese Aufnahme dann in der Funktion "Noise Holesample" einlädst. Dann Führt das Programm eine Art gegenfiltern durch und filtert dir das Klatschen hinter einer Sprechenden/ Singenden Stimme oder hinter Drums oder Percussion weg (die drei einstellungmöglichkeiten hast du)

Ich weiss nur nicht genau ab diese Funktion sich für dein Vorhaben eignet da Applaus ja unterschiedlich sein kann; du brauchst den Applaus auf jeden Fall einmal in Grundform damit du etwas hast was Samplitude gegenfiltern kann.

Nur für den einmaligen gebrauch lohnt sich die Anschaffung sicher nicht weil das Programm doch recht teuer ist.

Ich benutze es oft und wenn du öffter mit Sound rumbasteln willst lohnt sich die Anschaffung auf jeden Fall.

Damit kannst du von der einfachen wav->mp3 Umwandlung. über Echtzeit FTT Filter Spectralanalysen bis hin zum Abmischen von 5 Kanal Digital Sound alles machen.

MFG Frumpy


----------

